# DIY Hockey goal lights



## bucnasty

Being the biggest caps fan I know (as well as the poorest), I had to do something to make my room feel more like the verizon center. This setup has 19 inch legs as a base, 1 1/4 inch dowels, and the wood I used for the box is a 1x8 plank I procured from home depot for 8 or 9 bucks. The lights on the outside are Thomas and Betts Red Dot VAG-01 (the red and green glass bulbs are like 60 each so i'm sticking with colored bulbs), the center light was just a beacon light I picked up from a party store. They are plugged into three seperate remote controlled AC adapter plugs, its called superswitch and i got it from costco for like 15 bucks.


I also made an ambient light setup for my television using the stand itself, 1/2 inch dowels come out from the goal light stand into 3/4 inch dowels across, 1/2 inch dowels up and down. Again, being a poor college student, I am only using christmas lights right now.


----------



## HeyNow^

Ted Leonis just called....SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow nice,very nice. Great idea. Gosh, you just have to love this forum!


----------



## carboranadum

Looks cool. Do you have the christmas lights on a dimmer?


CJ


----------



## bucnasty

just an on/off RF remote, eventually I plan on using those 45 dollar LED bars from costco that react to sound and have 6 colors and all that but moneys tight and probably wont come till the fall..


----------



## Netko350Z

Noice!


----------



## brakel

For anyone looking for an inexpensive, remote controlled goal light to round out your home "arena", check out this goal light: http://thegoallight.com/ 


It used multiple LCDs to simulate a rotating goal light. It also has the horn sound (which can be turned off).


I am not affiliated with thegoallight.com but I listen to a podcast by one of the makers of the product.


----------



## fleegerc

That setup looks awesome. I have a question about hooking up a speaker so when I kick the light on it plays a Chelsea Dagger clip. Do you know the best way to do this? I'm struggling to find anything on the internet for an easy solution.


----------

